# Vaccines! (beating a dead horse)



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Last night around 8pm both my wife and daughter were starting to complain of stomach issues, Shortly after they were both throwing up and having bad diarrhea. About 10pm my wife says she needs to go emergency......she is also pregnant! At this time I am arguing that her and my daughter are probably coming down with a stomach bug! As a good wife does, she insisted that i drive her or she will drive herself, I'm still trying to convince her to just stay at home with our daughter and I will monitor them over the next few hrs and see if anything changes. Nope not happening, So I load up the family in the car and drive through a crazy 10cm blizzard into the city! we get to emergency and I'm not smiling at all. We get inside and luckily it's a slow night and there are only a few of societies worst leaches waiting in a drunken stoop! So the nurse is asking questions, and one of the questions is......ARE YOU VACCINATED!!! (the whole reason I did not want to go to emergency in the first place), NO! I replied, We don't believe or trust in them! Well, now we are the worst parents in the world, "okay" save me the lecture nurse! So they admit us into the emergency and go through another series of questions and lectures on Vaccines, while I'm now arguing with my wife how we are abusing tax payers dollars, and we chose to take the chance of not getting vaccinated, and here we are in emergency taking up a bed, and room, which could be used by someone who actually needs it. As well as the doctor, i am asking my wife questions as to who she's been hanging around with who might also be sick...Well, my sister texts me at midnight and tells me that her and her kids both had a 24hr stomach bug and that my wife and daughter were both at their house the previous day!!!! now I'm frustrated, the doctors legally have to keep her and my daughter to monitor for a few more hrs, it's now 04:30 and we are told they probably have a stomach bug...go figure.

Now, My question! Was it right to contradict what we believe about vaccines and now having to take up hospital beds and tax payers dollars to find out it was a common stomach bug, even though she is pregnant and we should be careful, was it the rite thing to do, or now are we the reason why Vaccines are being forced more and more because of people like us!

I really tried to weigh out the pros and cons with my wife to change her decision about going to the hospital!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry, I'm with your wife. Sickness while pregnant is nothing to fool around with. As far as vaccines go - that I think is an issue up to you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No reason to second guess the decision to go to the emergency room, it is over and done. I would advise you wait a few weeks until everything is past and you and your wife discuss the future scenarios and agree on a course of action. And, I certainly wouldn't worry about "taxpayer's dollars" since I assume you are a taxpayer. Its the Canadian system so you are subject to it at this point.

The thing that stands out to me the most is the "detainment" of your wife and daughter by the doctor to monitor them. Talk about a violation of rights.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks for the suggestions!

Perhaps they were only making us feel obligated to stay cause she is pregnant, I didn't care at that moment as I was prone in a somewhat comfy chair watching Maury and infomercials at 4am


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pregnant women are hysterical
Medical environments are opportunistic
Vaccine does not prevent "24 hour flu"
------------------------------
A forced goose chase to a place of worse diseases and salesmen

Could it have been any different? Go back to #1....


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess because I am older. I knew people and had extended family members that suffered from polio to many other infectious diseases. I am all for vaccines and support the questions to prevent spread. The reason I support that is because I support your right not to get vaccinated. Some believe vaccines cause autism. I do not. I do try not to see doctors I do not trust. My guess is that if autism is related it is a function of getting vaccines too early not the vaccines themselves. BUT DO NOT GO MY MY OPINION I am not qualified in any way to give advice on this subject.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

What he said... ^^^

Before I EVER go to the doc, I first check to see what is going around and if I have it. Most likely it is a common bug that almost everyone will get, especially this year with a lot more people spending a lot more time indoors with other people who transmit the stuff person-to-person. On top of that, I manage a K-8 school so guess who gets to get up close and personal with EVERYTHING that exits a human child or teacher...

I knew about the 24-hour bug because it made the rounds of my school. I accurately predicted when it would be my turn, and it was. I also accurately predicted when it would be my wife's turn, and when it would start to be passed around our church. Right all the way around. Just be in the same room with someone, wait 3 days, loose 5 pounds over night, and go on with life the next day (and buy stock in Immodium).

About vaccines, I understand the arguments, but I also lived in an early enough day to see people who had polio. I recall the first time we were all called out to the local grade school to get our cube of sugar with the vaccine. I also don't recall seeing anyone else get polio -- ever. Same with TB, Whooping Cough, Measles, Mumps, etc., etc., etc. I had them all. My kids were vaccinated and got none. That means that none of my own kiddos had to have corrective eye surgery like my younger brother who was born with the Measles, which basically turned his eyes inside out. 

I see vaccines like the use of pesticides and herbicides. A "natural" farmer can get away with things that he or she would NEVER get away with if NO ONE treated for bugs. The natural person who decides against vaccines can get away with living in a society where most everyone else is vaccinated. The protections of those around he or she affords safety that would not otherwise be present. There is a reason that people adopted the practice of vaccination and it has nothing to do with evil government plots and conspiracies, and everything to do with the fact that seeing kids die or head into life crippled (and we can't even use that word anymore) sort of sucks. People wept when they had the chance to become safe from the polio epidemic. I saw them while we waited in line together. Some of my friends wore those crazy leg braces and could never run with us... I get it in a way that those born into a world that is now largely protected from such disease probably never will.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I worked with children for three years in a rec facility, I was sneezed on, coughed on....touched with booger fingers!!! I never got sick once in three years, and was not vaccinated. However all of my superiors who were vaccinated used up all their sick days + through out the season! I'm not too sure what to think!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I worked with children for three years in a rec facility, I was sneezed on, coughed on....touched with booger fingers!!! I never got sick once in three years, and was not vaccinated. However all of my superiors who were vaccinated used up all their sick days + through out the season! I'm not too sure what to think!


There is no vaccine for most flu, none for the common cold, none for HIV/Aids, norovirus (gives that 24 hour stomach bug thing), Parininfluneza, RSV (rampant in child care centers), rotavirus (another stomach bug), and others.


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

Do people begin to ask if the so called Vaccines have side effects? Yes the ones that work have been tried and true, but guess who was the Ginny Pig! Does anyone know what is in them? Why are the always coming out with new and improved Vaccines?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

cause the last vaccine had a flaw and the guinea pig didn't pass the test?!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

blackrhino said:


> Do people begin to ask if the so called Vaccines have side effects? Yes the ones that work have been tried and true, but guess who was the Ginny Pig! Does anyone know what is in them? Why are the always coming out with new and improved Vaccines?


You ask a complex question long story short microbes are in them in some sort of suspension fluid actually a fairly straightforward concept.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

and the less fortunate countries get the vaccines with lead! The trial vile!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We have seen numerous incidents were these suspensions have somehow gotten really really bad stuff in them and then end up getting sent out. It is not just side effects or even effectiveness that concern folks....hmmmm....and NO, I have never thought or encouraged anyone to trust their government any more than ours. 
Medicine is actually gotten to being divided on the issue. You have many, many pros saying "enough!" and not wanting to be part of it. Even if you weren't on the 'noid side, there's more risk and a lot less precautions being taken.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am a Registered Nurse and have worked in Infection Conrol and also lived and worked in a 3rd world country for 11 years. I currently travel on medical missions to developing countries about every other year. I am a very strong advocate for vaccinations. Effective vaccinations are one of the greatest medical breakthroughs in history. I have personally dealt with the horrible consequences of unvaccinated populations in other countries. (Post measles encephalopathy, deafness, sterility, birth defects, lock jaw, paralysis, liver disease, kidney failure, pneumonia complications, etc., etc. etc.) Unfortunately, we now have an entire generation of Americans who have never seen or dealt with some of these diseases. Modern vaccines are safe and effective. (I can counter every argument with solid evidence based on sound research and years of practice.) Life expectancy goes up with vaccines, yet arguments persist. Do you know that when the small pox vaccine was first introduced, there were riots in the streets from people opposed to the idea? Opposition is nothing new, but the fact remains that vaccines save lives.

Anyway, the point I would like to make is that when the SHTF, we will see a resurgence of childhood diseases, included measles, mumps, rubella, whooping cough, diptheria, tetanus, chicken pox pneumonia (30% fatal, BTW), and yes, polio. But we won't have intensive care units or respirators to help these folks. How about food and water borne illnessess? Anyone for Hepatitis A or Tyhoid? Hep A probably won't kill you, but you'll be ineffective for months. Typhoid is horrible. People sometimes take years for fully recover. We will have enough worries about burns, cuts, fractures, appendicitis, bacterial infections, and complicated child birth. Why add communicable diseases that can be prevented by vaccination?
My whole family is fully vaccinated, including tetanus, Hep B, Hep A, and typhoid. (Hep B and Hep A are lifetime vaccines. Oral typhoid vaccine lasts 5 years.) This is one of the easiest preventative things a prepper can do ahead of time. Prepping for health includes getting vaccines to keep you safe if and when we are confronted with a longterm disaster situation.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

RNprepper - nice post. A lot to think about.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I am last in line to run to the doctor, I usually end up waiting too long which then makes it worse. Especially with your wife being pregnant, I would rather error on the side of caution. I just hope when you have your first heart attack, you don't down play and up in worse condition. I hope I will be smart enough to not wait too long.


----------

